# heini's new home



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

we've been living in our new home for nearly two months now and it is really lovely here.
heini settled in my new flat and he loves the area too, we can go for many walks and have beautiful places to go for walks, right infront of the doorstep.

as my camery is beeing repaired, it fell down  I have some pictures of the last weeks for you, I wanted to share.
I hope you also like our new home.

*wOOf*
heini & schnuppe

up above heini's city

















windy :biggrin: 









and stony... :shocked: 










digging :yahoo:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*can I go out there mommy?









phew that's icy and slippery here


















mommy loves me  









frie-thieves!!









white stuff on my nose? :huh: 

mhhhh yummy snow :biggrin: 





























:blush: 









see you soon my friends!







*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: Heini and Becky are here again with tones of BEAUTIFUL pictures :wub: 

yaay for Heini and his mommy settling in their new area - love it and love these beautiful pictures. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing Heini's adventure in his new place. I look forward for more and more adventures to come

hugs
Kat

ps. this one is my fave :wub: :wub: awwwh total sweetness - who wouldn't want to kiss this CUTE face.
QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 9 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860026


> mommy loves me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats, it is so beautiful there! I wish you all the best.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! You're on the coast?!! Lots of new adventures to be had - for sure!!!!!! 

How far away are you from where you used to live??? And how far away are you from your grand-parents? 

I'm glad you're all settled in now and hope things go well for you and Heini. :rockon:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was so glad to see your pictures and to know you and Heini are settling in your new home. It looks like a beautiful place but the more important thing is you both look happy there. We look forward to more pictures of Heini exploring his new surrounding. I hope everything is perfect for you both. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such beautiful pictures and views...I wish I was there!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pretty pretty pics and we love seeing Heini and you together.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Heini, new place, new adventures, new YOU!!! I love your new area and I just know that your going to love this place with your Mommy!!!! Looking forward to more pictures!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you :wub: 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 9 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860033


> Oh! You're on the coast?!! Lots of new adventures to be had - for sure!!!!!!
> 
> How far away are you from where you used to live??? And how far away are you from your grand-parents?[/B]


ohh yes, it is far away from our old home. it is in bavaria, and it is a beautiful place. they have a lot of lakes here! 

nana&granddad took me on their holidays here, when I was small.

nana & gramps asked me to go and see to sort out my life and find a good job. I have more oppotunities here because of all that tourism and cultural life here. 

but I have a ticket to see the two each month! heini&me went to visit nana& granddad for the weekend last week, they loved all of our stories and pictures.
also I send a letter with pictures each week and a postcard every other day.
I feel ok with it, although I did not want to go in the beginning, but nana&grandad are really, really grand people. 
they said, I have to go !! also I know that they are very well looked after and safe in their new home. 

nana had her 5the stroke this year and I am notecing how much and how fast her soul is fading away, granddad too, it is so very very sad, that's why on the other had I am so very happy to be here now to live, the place nana&granddad were so often in their life and told me s much about. bringing back the stories to them and showing pictures, makes them smile and you see the complete happiness in their faces. I am happy andvery sad at the same time.

nana&gramps are now like little children, I can't explain it differently. I bring them nuts and cakes and pictures and they smile like children that get chocolate. this last year made my beloved 2 so very different, so rapidly!

heini and me went to see them last weekend, we take the train over night and arrive in dortmund in the morning. nana&granddad were so happy to see especially heini, and heini, you should have seen him, ohh dearm he FREAKED outm he licked nana&gramps face all over and all over...it was so funny and cheerful 

I hope I did the right thing. but it feels fine now.
they love the idea of me in the traditional clothing


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures of both Heini and you! It's so good to hear you're settled and still able to visit your nana and gramps often. I wish all of you the very best. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am SURE that your grandma and grandpa are proud of you and are just SO HAPPY (((hugs)))


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow Heini! What a beautiful place you are living at now!! I love all the pictures! My favorite is the one of him running straight at the camer coming over that rock!! Amazing!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Fabulous pics...gorgeous!!!! You look cute in the traditional dress too! Thinks it's wonderful you moved to be closer to beloved family...you won't ever regret it!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, where you live is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Becky the place you've moved to is simply breath taking! I'm sure you did the right thing...especially if your nana & grandad adviced you to go. They are being wonderfully selfless and ensuring that you have all the right opportunities. I know what you mean when you say they have become like children. It's difficult when we become the care givers of those who have always taken care of us. I can tell they love you so much that they made sure they did not hinder you in finding out all that life has to offer.

Love the pics and am looking forward to new adventures of Heini exploring his new city.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photos. So good to see Heini again & looks like he has a whole new exciting landscape to explore. Sure looks beautiful there.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, Becky, I so very much enjoyed the pictures you shared. I hope you have a happy life there. What an adventure! I'm sorry to hear about your grandparents. It's really hard to see them deteriorate like that. Just love 'em to pieces while you. :grouphug: to you and Heini.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Becky, your new home is just beautiful. Although it does look cold. I love the mountains of Bavaria, but more so in the summer time. That is probably my favorite part of the world. Be happy in your new home.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful shots! :wub: :wub: :wub: Schnuppe that place looks wonderful!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky and Heini -- your new home is absolutely beautiful!!!! :wub: Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures. :biggrin: 

Heini -- you're as adorable as ever. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - Your photos make me want to put on my skis and come visit  It's breathtaking and Heini looks so happy to be there.I love the picture where he's alone near the top of the photo with all that snow around. It looks like it should be part of a kids book, The Adventures of Heini. :biggrin: And his coat looks so warm...someone told me the dog coats in Germany are different with the sleeves that are long. I coud see by your pix. It's hard to see your grandparents that way. For some of us it's our parents. They do become the children and are so fragile. But you've brought them so much happiness that I hope that comforts you. They've led long lives.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love your pictures, Becky (especially the windy one, which made me crack up!!). It must've been very hard to move so far away from nana and granddad, but they sound like very selfless and loving people who want you to blossom, and it's neat that you're now in an area that, like you said, brought them so much joy in their younger lives. Grandparents are such wonderful gifts to us, I know I've said it before, but my grandma was my best friend. There's no relationship quite like those, and you are very lucky to have had your grandparents for so long. I know it's very hard to see them decline, it was heartbreaking for me. Just cherish every moment that you have with them - I know that you do. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww yay, those photos are just gorgeous. I sure have missed seeing Heini on his adventures. He is such a sweet little guy, and we can see he is enjoying his new home.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 9 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860026


> *can I go out there mommy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Wonderful pictures! I think your fur baby has more fun than I do, LOL. Loved the photos!!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank you all very much!*
QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 9 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860222


> ...someone told me the dog coats in Germany are different with the sleeves that are long. I coud see by your pix.[/B]


I do have to search the internet very properley to find something appropriate, the long sleeved one's are not that common in the shops at least they are not to buy. but they are just GREAT, as they keep the littlbe body not just warm and dry but also clean 


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 9 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860222


> For some of us it's our parents. They do become the children and are so fragile. But you've brought them so much happiness that I hope that comforts you. They've led long lives.[/B]


*thank you for saying that. I think the fact that I send cards and letters home each week keeps them going too, they get so many new impressions and I know from talking to the nurses that they simply wait for mail. they can't go out anymore, they have just become to week on their legs, I am so surprises how fast that goes, a few months ago nana & me went into town to shop on the market. well now as they can't go out anymore the life can get borinng, so I love them to be happy about mail and parcels. I love those two with all my heart and even more.*


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 10 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860282


> Love your pictures, Becky (especially the windy one, which made me crack up!!).[/B]


*it was so funny, that ear stood up for qite a while, this one is even funnier, 
:biggrin: :biggrin: for you:
*

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 10 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860282


> It must've been very hard to move so far away from nana and granddad, but they sound like very selfless and loving people who want you to blossom, and it's neat that you're now in an area that, like you said, brought them so much joy in their younger lives. Grandparents are such wonderful gifts to us, I know I've said it before, but my grandma was my best friend. There's no relationship quite like those, and you are very lucky to have had your grandparents for so long. I know it's very hard to see them decline, it was heartbreaking for me. Just cherish every moment that you have with them - I know that you do. :wub:[/B]


*oh yes you are so right, grandparents are a very special gift, they are so full of love for us grandchildren, and they have so many stories to tell. I cherish each and every moment, and when I visit nowadays, I soak up every minute. I fight hard with not thinking that each time could be the last. 
we baked cookies together and it was so much fun, (so much mess too, nana as she is older now is not so strikt anymore and it was real FUN to bake with her and make a mess in the kitchen ...hehe)
grandad loves 'cheeky patter! and I brought him all sort of different ones from here in the local slang, I told him he needs to know them by heart and started learning straight away, he is so funny. awwwhh bless them.

I took some pictures and gave them up to be developed, I bought an instnat camera, if you like I will ost some pics as soon as I have them and scanned them, ok?


hugs & thanks
schnupp
*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's wonderful to hear from you, Becky. And, your new home environment looks beautiful.

As usual, I think it is touching to hear how often you keep in touch with your grandparents. Letters and pictures every week ... and, post cards in-between. And, then, you still get to see them once a month. I can see you live a distance ... knowing you travel by train overnight. But, in between visits, you keep close to your nana and granddad by mail ... and, that is wonderful, Becky.

I love all the pictures of you and Heini. :wub: :wub: I love the picture of you holding him close. And, I love the picture of Heini as the wind is blowing his ear up! Too cute! His eyes look so precious in that picture. But, then his eyes always make one melt. :wub: :wub: 

I just know your grandparents are happy for you. I hope you are at peace with that ... because you did the right thing. And, in no way have you abandoned or forgotten them. They want the best for you ... and, you are so deserving of that.

Do you have special plans for Christmas? 

Love and Hugs for you and Heini. :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwwhh forgot the picture for bonnie's mommy







*

@ Snowball Pie's Mommi, hehe you will like it too 
thank you for the comforting words. 


it is lovely to felt understood here.
in real-life I notice that I get on people's nerves talking about nana&grams and what we do and talk together. that I go and visit them rather than doing something else which is appropriate to my age (they say). they think I am a bit maniac about my grandparents, but even if I am?! it feels good and I never really know HOW long they are still on this earth and I can speak to them and hug them. one day I would maybe regret, no definately regret it. 
thank you for letting me share my thoughts and stories.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 10 2009, 04:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860472


> *awwwhh forgot the picture for bonnie's mommy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww ... Yes, you are right! I love that picture, too!

As far as you feeling that you get on people's nerves talking about your nana and grams, I'd think about this ...

First of all, you truly LOVE your grandparents. And, they LOVE you. That's what counts right now. You find pleasure in spending time with them ... and, making them happy. I think anyone who faults you for that ... has their own issues that they are not addressing. :yes: 

I often wonder about young people who cannot enjoy the company of people older than them. They are missing out on so much. And, one day ... most people who are young now ... will be older one day, too. 

Just think about all the age groups here on Spoiled Maltese. There are people younger and older than you, Becky. And, there are a lot of people here closer to your age who DO appreciate and respect you ... for all the love and care you have given ... and, continue to give, to your grandparents.

I hope this helps you put things into perspective. You are the best and most wonderful granddaughter to your grandparents, period. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

gosh I don't know how I missed this post but I just LOVE these photos! I love all of Heini's expressions. He's such a cutie. And I love the scenery too! Those mountains are gorgeous...and by the way you're gorgeous!! I love your dress too. Great photos- thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful photos! I confess I never knew much about Germany before but your photos make it so inviting. 
May I ask what kind/brand of snow suit do you have for Heini? it looks very comfy. Jodi needs another one that is warmer too. He wears one all the time.

Congrats on your new home I think that your nana and gramps are finding it very comforting knowing that you are taking care of yourself and settled in a new life. That's wonderful that they enjoy your mail and visits, they are a sweet couple. 

btw, I especially love your cap!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new home! It is truly beautiful. I can't help but tell you I really admire the love you have for 
your grand parents and them for you. It is just beautiful to hear your stories many times it brings tears to my eyes. 
Then we have the gorgeous pictures of Heni.....always what fun stories to follow. Thank you for sharing..... the time you spend
it a wonderful gift you give us each and every time you post!
XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I tried to PM this to you..but your box is full! 

It appears my son will likely be going to Germany next summer for a foreign honors program. He's beyond excited. He'll be flying into Dusseldorf and staying in Krefeld. Any info on the area? Any foods you suggest he try or NOT try?! Also, I have been looking for Rammstein stuff...he'd love a bumper sticker for his car or something like that. Do you ever see that around in stores?



Oh I just looked at a map..you aren't very far from this area!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 10 2009, 05:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860472


> *awwwhh forgot the picture for bonnie's mommy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi again Becky,
as for visiting older people, they are just people who happen to be in older bodies and whose company you enjoy, it's as simple as that. And since they are older that is just the time they need more help and company because they aren't as mobile and can't get out to visit others. It's not the time to spend less time with them. I think Marie got it right, those people who criticize are really missing out. 

Sometimes I will ask my mother (who is 81) to come along to my sister's house or to go shopping etc, she'll say no you girls might like to do things on your own. I'll tell her I like her company just as much as my sisters and that she is as much one of the girls to me.

As for what is the right and wrong thing to do for someones age, I say you should do what feels right and makes you happy. All grandparents should be as lucky as yours. It is not the amount of time you spend with them so much as that you want to do it and you keep in touch.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Your love and devotion to your grandparents could be example that would bring even one of those other young folk to take a few minutes to visit with their grandparents. You will miss them when they are gone, BUT, you will also know that you have done all that you could. You have time to make sure there isn't anything left unsaid or undone. You love them so very much, and they KNOW that. You are a wonderful young lady and a wonderful granddaughter. It is obvious that family is very important to you. It is to me also. Would your grandparents like to receive more mail? I'd love to send postcards to them also, especially if it would brighten their day. :grouphug:
Lynne


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 9 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860282


> It must've been very hard to move so far away from nana and granddad, but they sound like very selfless and loving people who want you to blossom, and it's neat that you're now in an area that, like you said, brought them so much joy in their younger lives. Grandparents are such wonderful gifts to us, I know I've said it before, but my grandma was my best friend. There's no relationship quite like those, and you are very lucky to have had your grandparents for so long. I know it's very hard to see them decline, it was heartbreaking for me. Just cherish every moment that you have with them - I know that you do. :wub:[/B]


QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 10 2009, 03:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860474


> I often wonder about young people who cannot enjoy the company of people older than them. They are missing out on so much. And, one day ... most people who are young now ... will be older one day, too.[/B]


QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 10 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860556


> You will miss them when they are gone, BUT, you will also know that you have done all that you could. You have time to make sure there isn't anything left unsaid or undone. You love them so very much, and they KNOW that.
> Lynne[/B]


 :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Becky... It's so good to see you and Heini again... It's felt like forever and you have been so missed. :bysmilie: So glad your back and doing well. You hold strong to your love and devotion to your grandparents, that's a special thing and you would regret it when you got older and after they are gone. It takes a special person and that's what you are. Heini looks adorable as always :wub: and it's so good to see his adventures. Try not to stay away for so long again. :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow big changes for you. Your love for your grandparents come through in every post. You are there because they want you there so I am sure they are happy.
Does Heini have to go out to potty? 
It sure looks cold there. Your pictures are beautiful. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you for the lovely pictures and the update. Wishing you much happiness in your new home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 10 2009, 04:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860469


> *thank you all very much!*
> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 9 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860222





> ...someone told me the dog coats in Germany are different with the sleeves that are long. I coud see by your pix.[/B]


I do have to search the internet very properley to find something appropriate, the long sleeved one's are not that common in the shops at least they are not to buy. but they are just GREAT, as they keep the littlbe body not just warm and dry but also clean  


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 9 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860222


> For some of us it's our parents. They do become the children and are so fragile. But you've brought them so much happiness that I hope that comforts you. They've led long lives.[/B]


*thank you for saying that. I think the fact that I send cards and letters home each week keeps them going too, they get so many new impressions and I know from talking to the nurses that they simply wait for mail. they can't go out anymore, they have just become to week on their legs, I am so surprises how fast that goes, a few months ago nana & me went into town to shop on the market. well now as they can't go out anymore the life can get borinng, so I love them to be happy about mail and parcels. I love those two with all my heart and even more.*


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 10 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860282


> Love your pictures, Becky (especially the windy one, which made me crack up!!).[/B]


*it was so funny, that ear stood up for qite a while, this one is even funnier, 
:biggrin: :biggrin: for you:
*

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 10 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860282


> It must've been very hard to move so far away from nana and granddad, but they sound like very selfless and loving people who want you to blossom, and it's neat that you're now in an area that, like you said, brought them so much joy in their younger lives. Grandparents are such wonderful gifts to us, I know I've said it before, but my grandma was my best friend. There's no relationship quite like those, and you are very lucky to have had your grandparents for so long. I know it's very hard to see them decline, it was heartbreaking for me. Just cherish every moment that you have with them - I know that you do. :wub:[/B]


*oh yes you are so right, grandparents are a very special gift, they are so full of love for us grandchildren, and they have so many stories to tell. I cherish each and every moment, and when I visit nowadays, I soak up every minute. I fight hard with not thinking that each time could be the last. 
we baked cookies together and it was so much fun, (so much mess too, nana as she is older now is not so strikt anymore and it was real FUN to bake with her and make a mess in the kitchen ...hehe)
grandad loves 'cheeky patter! and I brought him all sort of different ones from here in the local slang, I told him he needs to know them by heart and started learning straight away, he is so funny. awwwhh bless them.

I took some pictures and gave them up to be developed, I bought an instnat camera, if you like I will ost some pics as soon as I have them and scanned them, ok?
**

hugs & thanks
schnupp
*



[/B][/QUOTE]

Absolutely!! If you do that, I'll post of pic of me and my Gran.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, Becky these are precious, wonderful pictures!

You really need to write a children's book about Heini's Big Adventures and use these pics!

Too cute!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for sharing these beautiful pictures. Glad to hear that you and Heini are settling into your new home.  I echo the sentiment that grandparents are a gift. I wish mine are still with us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky I was just thinking of something I did with my grandmother, who lived to be a month short of her 100th birthday and my mother who lived to be 90 (have another aunt who was 101, and one still kicking, literally, at 96). I sat down with them and recorded my grandmother on audio tape but my mom years later on videotape. I asked them about years back when they were young, how they met, coming to this country which they did during WW I, etc. It's a lovely momento for you and we ended up doing it with my DH's father and put together a video after he died with photos we had. It's so special to us hearing their voices and seeing them recalling their lives. They tend to remember the old days more than what happened yesterday so I would do it sooner than later. Just a thought. :heart:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 10 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860828


> Oh, Becky these are precious, wonderful pictures!
> 
> You really need to write a children's book about Heini's Big Adventures and use these pics!
> 
> Too cute!!![/B]


GREAT IDEA!! I love looking at Heini's pics and adventures!

Becky, the pictures and post's with Heini and your Grandparents are very touching. Your love and support for your them shines through with each post. 
I always look forward to reading Heini's adventures and especially the ones with your Grandparents :heart:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH yeah Heini photos and all of a great new adventure! I wish you both many happy days ahead, weeks, months and years, all full of joy. God bless your grandparents with many days ahead to enjoy you being closer to them.

Thank you so much for taking the time to share all your photos with us and I hope you get your repaired camera back swiftly.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 11 2009, 05:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860819


> Absolutely!! If you do that, I'll post of pic of me and my Gran. [/B]


*yeah yeah  I would love to see one!!*</span>

<span style="color:#A0522D">*here you go, the quality of the pics is poor, I hope you like them still.

this is all of us at teatime 
grandad :wub: & :wub: nana on the left opposite to me 










nana & heini doing their 'treat and dancing' thing :biggrin: 









nana & me looking at pictures whil gramps has a rest :wub: 









and heini in his travel bag on our train ride to dortmund









the travellers waiting for the connecting train to come :biggrin: :biggrin:










*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 14 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862338


> this is all of us at teatime
> grandad :wub: & :wub: nana on the left opposite to me
> 
> 
> ...


precious precious pictures ^_^


----------

